# 01 ALTIMA Window switch harness



## coheed1785 (Jun 12, 2009)

I pulled out the front driver window/lock switch panel. To my surprise, 14 wires graciously slipped out of the harness. I can not find any info on what order these wires need to be put back in to the harness.

I have schematics, but they don't tell where the pins go.

Please Help!

Thanks, Matt


----------

